# The Junk in my truck *wink*wink*



## user3 (Sep 22, 2005)

I sanitize my stash everyother month. Just clean the outside of things and stuff like that.
While cleaning I snapped some pics but I didn't snap the pics after cleaning. Go figure!

So here is what I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am not going to include my foundations or powders those are no fun.


So let's start with my MAC stuff first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My very small MAC brush collection






Here is an Updated Pic of a few of my brushes that I painted the ends. Thanks to SonRisa!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










My MAC Mascara, eyeliners and one browset





My MAC Paints





MAC Blush, I don't have Dollymix in a pan yet so it's just sitting on the mirror





My CCB's, the only premade MAC palette I own and Nighttrain that I have yet to depot





My fluidline's





My MAC glitters. yes, they are only samples but I treasure them!





MY MAC Gloss





My MAC Lipliners and Viva Glam palette





MY MAC lipsticks. I just realized I have too many similar colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My Mineral Skinfinishes which I love!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My Pigment samples





My fullsize pigments





My TLC's  & don't get all excited those are just Disney stickers I put on them myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I depotted all my MAC eyeshadows and they are mixed in with other brands (Lorac, Smashbox, milani, jane, benefit, UD, Sephora, Wild'n'Crazy are the brands) in 2 homemade palettes and some Covergirl ones. here they are:









So that's it for my MAC collection. Here's everything else....

My bronzers and highlighters





Benefit and Stila palettes





Aromaleigh eyeshadow samples that have lasted me forever and a day





All my other blush





Chanel and Dior palettes





All my eyeliners and brow stuff





Eyeshadows, primers and Sephora Chalks





Loose eyeshadows and glitters





L'Oreal On The Loose eyeshadows





Mascara





Nars Blush





Nars eyeshadows. I know, 3 of the colors look the same but really they are not that close in real life.





More eyeshadows





All my other gloss





Other lipliners





Other lipsticks. Yes, the one on the end is white. It's Tony & Tina Hope, I use it with the T&T glitters to keep them in place.





Palettes





more palettes





My very small bag collection. I've had the black and white one since I was in highschool. I love that bag!





All my brushes in my Kevyn Aucoin brush roll





Everthing pictured here is in this roll around *beams with pride* All but the canister below. On top of is hand wipes and notebook I have with looks from magazines and ideas I get from here and other internet sites.






I keep my valuable tools in here! Q-tips and cotton balls!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










So the shows over!
 Just to make sure everyone is awake here's a little poke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you enjoyed looking! I know I sure enjoy looking at everyone's stash!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 22, 2005)

That Stila palette is really cute.


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 22, 2005)

wow!! your collection is huge!! i love your brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *drool...*


----------



## melony (Sep 23, 2005)

i will dream happy dreams tonite


----------



## user3 (Sep 24, 2005)

awww....Thanks all 3 of you!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 24, 2005)

That is truly an amazing collection


----------



## xx_beauty (Sep 24, 2005)

wow thats a prettie huge collection. awesome pictures. =)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## vampygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

WOW!  Impressive.


----------



## AprilBomb (Sep 25, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhh. (happy sigh)  If I was a smoker, I'd need a cigarette!  Outstanding collection.


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AprilBomb* 
_Aaaaaaaaahhhhh. (happy sigh)  If I was a smoker, I'd need a cigarette!  Outstanding collection._

 

Too funny & Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 26, 2005)

this is awesome! Are the Aromaleigh e/s really good, cuz im thinking of getting some samples myself! TIA


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_this is awesome! Are the Aromaleigh e/s really good, cuz im thinking of getting some samples myself! TIA_

 
They are ok. If I don't use them with MAC medium mixing they fade very fast on me but I have oily lids. I still use a base like MAC paints or Urban Decay primer potion with the medium mixing. They have a great color selection! I get the samples free when I get my foundation. Anyone who orders gets 3 e/s samples. You can pick the colors. You just add the names at checkout. 
The samples last forever!


----------



## peike (Sep 26, 2005)

I think it is faboulus


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 30, 2005)

Is that Wild and Crazy I see?That stuff is so cheap,but it works so good!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 30, 2005)

You have an amazing collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your brushes look great with the coloured ends - what nailpolish did you use? You have a great collection


----------



## user3 (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 
_Is that Wild and Crazy I see?That stuff is so cheap,but it works so good!_

 

Yup, I have some mascara and e/s. Love that stuff!


----------



## user3 (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_You have an amazing collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your brushes look great with the coloured ends - what nailpolish did you use? You have a great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used a few different colors. I used Wild'n'Crazy Chunky Chow which is the vibrant purple color and actually the best one I used. It covered nicely and dried fast.

I also used MAC Petunia (which I think was/is LE). It's the pink with a purple sheen. It's on the 187 brush.

The other color I used was Maybelline express finish in on fire.
This is the bright pink with a purple sheen in the pics.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 2, 2005)

wow...


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

outstanding! i love how you have other products besides just mac. i love mac, but i can say i also love others too =] very fun! and thank you for the lovely show!


----------



## Joke (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow!!! This is really amazing!
I kept seeing more pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Love the various brands! The NARS blushes look great too!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow, mega-cool collection!


----------



## user4 (Oct 21, 2005)

haha... me so jealous!!! i love the subject line though... GREAT


----------



## TechnoKitty (Oct 21, 2005)

Can you pretty please tell me the name of your chanel palette? Is it currently available, or was it limited? Its gorgeous!


----------



## peike (Oct 21, 2005)

This is one nice collection


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 21, 2005)

soo pretty! love your collection =)


----------



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TechnoKitty* 
_Can you pretty please tell me the name of your chanel palette? Is it currently available, or was it limited? Its gorgeous!_

 

Of course I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is called influences.

It's OOS at Sephora but Gloss.com has it. I am sure about it being LE.  BUT.... You can get it here for much cheaper which is where I got mine from. This a great company. They did out of I think Hong Kong but they ship pretty fast! I have used this company several times.
http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/pro...itemno=1055210

You can get the Vanites one for about 2bucks cheaper. Not really sure why. Click on each color quad for the prices.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
What is the name of the palette that has the 5 shades of nudes & browns (silvertone packaging)? Thanks!.​


----------



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
What is the name of the palette that has the 5 shades of nudes & browns (silvertone packaging)? Thanks!.​_

 


That is a Nordstrom  Essentials palette. I got it as a Random Act of Kindness from a lovely person on another forum.   I think she picked it up at one the Nordstrom Rack stores.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 22, 2005)

So you painted your ends, eh? Tell me more, I'm new, is that a new thing us MAC phanatics are doing, b/c I need to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 22, 2005)

*Painting your brushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Here is an Updated Pic of a few of my brushes that I painted the ends. Thanks to SonRisa!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
So you painted your ends, eh? Tell me more, I'm new, is that a new thing us MAC phanatics are doing, b/c I need to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 22, 2005)

whats the tlc with minnie on the lid?


----------



## user3 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_whats the tlc with minnie on the lid?_

 

That is SummerFete.


----------



## user3 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_So you painted your ends, eh? Tell me more, I'm new, is that a new thing us MAC phanatics are doing, b/c I need to jump on the bandwagon._

 

I just taped off close to the ends with painters tape and applied one coat of nailpolished, waited for that to dry and applied another coat. It has not chipped at all. BTW I got this idea from SonRisa!

BTW I used painters tape so that I would not mess up the brushes.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I just taped off close to the ends with painters tape and applied one coat of nailpolished, waited for that to dry and applied another coat. It has not chipped at all.

BTW I used painters tape so that I would not mess up the brushes._

 
thanks!!!!!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 24, 2005)

GREAT COLLECTION!!! I like how you stored it all in the roll away thing.  Where did you get it?


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 24, 2005)

Isn't it supposed to be "junk in my tru*n*k? lol sorry I just got a kick out of the title


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 24, 2005)

oh! and how did you make the homemade palettes?


----------



## n_j_t (Nov 25, 2005)

Oooh, I lurve that Lana bag!


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineBelle15* 
_GREAT COLLECTION!!! I like how you stored it all in the roll away thing.  Where did you get it?_

 
I got the roll around from Target.


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Isn't it supposed to be "junk in my tru*n*k? lol sorry I just got a kick out of the title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

LOL I totally forgot to explain the title! My husband calls my roll around my Junk Truck because I haul it around the house.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MEN!!!!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_  oh! and how did you make the homemade palettes?_

 
I went to Micheals craft store and found metal containers. They were in the beads section. It actually had smaller containers in the flat metal containers. They were removable. I just hot glued on on some fabric and hot glued the e/s in.


----------



## stacey (Nov 28, 2005)

lovely collection. how do you like the UD primer?


----------



## Lisheous (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow Zap, I love your collection, it's what I would want too, I love your MAC lipstick collection.


----------



## user3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_lovely collection. how do you like the UD primer?_

 


I really like the primer. I am starting to use it more than MAC paints as a base. The only time I have found the UD PP to not work so well is with MAC pigments.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_LOL I totally forgot to explain the title! My husband calls my roll around my Junk Truck because I haul it around the house.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MEN!!!!_

 
LOL! How cute


----------



## user3 (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_LOL! How cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 BTW I don't know if I said it before but thanks for the idea of painting the ends of my brushes! It has really helped when I work with other makeup artist!


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

You have a lot of makeup. Putting your makeup in that drawer thing is a good idea. I need some place to keep mine.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 5, 2006)

I LOVE Aromaleigh's stuff!!!
They samples DO last!!


----------



## Steel (Jan 13, 2006)

Great collection!

Would you mind telling me the names of the NARS blushes? I'm thinking of ordering one online since they're not available here and the colors just confuse me and I've no idea which one to get! Thanks!


----------



## user3 (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel* 
_Great collection!

Would you mind telling me the names of the NARS blushes? I'm thinking of ordering one online since they're not available here and the colors just confuse me and I've no idea which one to get! Thanks!_

 

Sure no problem.
Here's some better pics with the names on them. Also you can check out narscosmetics.com That is the only website that I actually trust when it comes to color swatches.
It's hard to tell by the pic but the difference between Orgasm and Deep throat is DT is more of a true peach and O has more of pink color and pink shimmer.


----------



## Steel (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks so much for the closeup pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm torn between Orgasm and Taos. Peachy shades don't look good on me but on the other hand Taos might be too dark (my skin is practically white...). I guess the easiest solution would be to get them both?


----------



## user3 (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel* 
_Thanks so much for the closeup pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm torn between Orgasm and Taos. Peachy shades don't look good on me but on the other hand Taos might be too dark (my skin is practically white...). I guess the easiest solution would be to get them both? _

 

Not a problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have these colors but I have them on my to get list.
You should check out Mounia, Mata Hari, and Torrid.

I am going to send you a PM with some pics.


----------



## Walelia (Jan 16, 2006)

Your collection is SO gorgeous!


----------



## lori (Jan 16, 2006)

WOW! That must take you days to clean!!


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 21, 2006)

amazing collection.. i love everything


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 21, 2006)

gosh I was wondering when I was gonna stop scrolling down so much great MU  you have!


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 23, 2006)

First let me say you have an absolutely gorgeous collection!! Secondly I just have to know what color that last TLC is on the end. I HAVE to have it!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 
_First let me say you have an absolutely gorgeous collection!! Secondly I just have to know what color that last TLC is on the end. I HAVE to have it!!



_

 
LOL thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you mean the one above the Minnie Mouse sticker? If so I have not good news....It's the lovely Summerfete (LE). If you mean the one above the heart...again not good news that the Luella Bartely one Pink Pink to make the boys wink, the one after that is Aquamelon and then Plum perfect. Just incase you were wondering


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 23, 2006)

Niiiiiiice, girl!  You have a sweet stash


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_LOL thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you mean the one above the Minnie Mouse sticker? If so I have not good news....It's the lovely Summerfete (LE). If you mean the one above the heart...again not good news that the Luella Bartely one Pink Pink to make the boys wink, the one after that is Aquamelon and then Plum perfect. Just incase you were wondering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea it was the Summerfete. I am in love with that color and thought that might have been it!! I was just wondering if it's as gorgeous as it looks in the pic? I really want a reason to not want it anymore! lol


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great collection.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## LoisLane22 (Mar 25, 2006)

Love that Stila palette . . .


----------



## LoisLane22 (Mar 25, 2006)

AND I can only imagine you got this from Nordstrom (it totally sucks being in Oz)! Any ideas where I could get one from?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 25, 2006)

You just made my day!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 25, 2006)

I love that you save pics of your inspirations. I have a wedding book like that... yeah I stole the idea from Monica (Friends).


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 25, 2006)

Phwoar, lovely collection.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 26, 2006)

That is hot.

Really.

I want everything lol, but your blush collection is effing awesome.


----------



## Mirtilla (Mar 26, 2006)

Woohoo Love your collection!


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey hunni!

What do you think of an update?


----------



## user3 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoisLane22* 
_





AND I can only imagine you got this from Nordstrom (it totally sucks being in Oz)! Any ideas where I could get one from?_

 
Yup got it from Nordies....you can put up a want ad in the CB and see if anyone has one they want to sell.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hey hunni!

What do you think of an update? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
heehehe I will be doing that sometime in June.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice collection!  I esp like your blue Pop pencils and the aromaleigh pigments.  That's a lot of stuff!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 22, 2006)

nessa you said you painted the bottos of your brushes.... why? just for fun?? i like the color you used....does it help you keep them neater??


----------



## Asphyxia (Apr 23, 2006)

cute collection


----------



## Henna (Apr 26, 2006)

Very nice stash! I have a notebook like yours, keeping looks I want to try out.


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_nessa you said you painted the bottos of your brushes.... why? just for fun?? i like the color you used....does it help you keep them neater??_

 

Ya, for my brushes I use at home I did it just for fun.


  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna* 
_ Very nice stash! I have a notebook like yours, keeping looks I want to try out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's the best think I've done to help keep my mind fresh with ideas.


----------

